# Partner Visa, Help Please !!



## Sonakshi (Dec 7, 2014)

Dear Reader,

My partner recently moved in Melbourne taking up an IT job. We got married two months back but afterwards we were too much busy with family issues and others. Before he left, he couldn't guide me anything regarding partner VISA or whatsoever. Now, I am feeling stranded. 

I am not a lazy person to find out how to apply but can you please help me find out how & where to start ??

I just read the partner migration manual but it is not clear to me. I just found out I need to apply a paper based application. 

If you know the process, please guide me Which docs to fill up and what are the supporting documents to provide.

:welcome:

Thanks

Sonakshi


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Please read carefully Partner Visa Booklet, it has got all the information: 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1127.pdf

You and anyone included in your application must be outside Australia when the application is lodged and also when the visa is decided.

Prepare your documents

You need to provide documents to prove the claims you make in the application. The documents are listed in the Document checklist.

http://www.vfs-au-in.com/pdf/checklist_partner_309_24.09.12.pdf

Good Luck!

Girl Aussie


----------



## Sonakshi (Dec 7, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Please read carefully Partner Visa Booklet, it has got all the information:
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1127.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks for your quick reply...I was going through the application pages but there are certain things which are not clear to me.

1) how to provide them evidence of payment. Can i pay at local VFS. What would happen, If my partner pays it in Oz and i submit the application locally.

2) Written statements from applicant and sponsor regarding history of the relationship. 
how to solve this question as it was an arranged marriage.

supporting documents related to Sponsor:

They are asking for this...

\\\Certified copy of your passport showing permanent residence in Australia. If you are
a New Zealand citizen living in Australia, evidence of length of residence in Australia

my husband just left India, so how can i solve this question.

///Details of your current professional activity. For example: employment, education or
other activities. Please provide supporting documents of these activities.

My husband left the job last month, so is it enough to provide resignation letter and all supporting docs.

thats all today. i think if i get above questions answered i can confidently complete my application.

Thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sonakshi, 

1.) It should be possible for your partner to pay the application fee. However, for us it was all electronic (189 visa), so I don't know how the procedure works. On the partner visa homepage it suggests to ask at the local consulate or visa office: 



> Lodge your application at one of the immigration offices outside Australia, which will tell you how you can pay.


The DIBP website also says that your partner can pay in Australia for your visa application (outside Australia). Details: Paying in Australia for an applicant outside Australia

2.) Arranged marriages are fine, as long as you met in person before the marriage. Just write two statements about your relationship and plans together, who pays what etc. If your partner supports you financially, start collecting bills etc.. How do you keep in contact while he's overseas? All these things might be worth documenting.

3.) Visas are associated with the passport electronically, so a normal scan of the passport is fine. They can easily look up his status. You can also submit a copy of the grant letter with the visa/application reference number. 

4.) Preparing the application might take a while anyway, so that can wait until he has a job. Otherwise you can submit a rental lease (= to show that he lives in Australia permanently) and evidence of the job hunt (list of jobs applied for etc.) Most importantly, he needs to demonstrate that he has the financial means to support you as a spouse during the provisional period of your visa. That's much easier if he has a job (or substantial savings)...


----------



## Sonakshi (Dec 7, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi Sonakshi,
> 
> 1.) It should be possible for your partner to pay the application fee. However, for us it was all electronic (189 visa), so I don't know how the procedure works. On the partner visa homepage it suggests to ask at the local consulate or visa office:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much...one last thing to ask you...they said they will ask me for an interview...any idea how to prepare for that interview session??

thanks again. :behindsofa:


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Most people dont get interviewed. If they do it is via the telephone, simple questions about your partner, job, DOB, how you met etc. They will call your partner about the same time and ask them questions, answers need to match to prove you are in a relationship.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

1: Your partner can pay, he needs to contact Local DIAC office & forward you the receipt or you can also make payment by Bank Draft while applying from India.

2: Doesn't matter if its arranged, you both need to describe your relationship to prove that this is a genuine & continuing one. 

3: Simply provide the Certified copy of his Permanent Residency Stamp or Letter by DIAC, also provide entry stamp from passport when he left India.

4: He doesn't need to provide resignation letter really, he has to show that he is working by providing Pay Slips/Employer Letter/Income Tax Statement.

Girl Aussie 



Sonakshi said:


> Thanks for your quick reply...I was going through the application pages but there are certain things which are not clear to me.
> 
> 1) how to provide them evidence of payment. Can i pay at local VFS. What would happen, If my partner pays it in Oz and i submit the application locally.
> 
> ...


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

They generally ask about your relationship, confirm your Partner details & your future plans together as couple.

Girl Aussie 



Sonakshi said:


> Thank you very much...one last thing to ask you...they said they will ask me for an interview...any idea how to prepare for that interview session??
> 
> thanks again. :behindsofa:


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Sonakshi said:


> Thank you very much...one last thing to ask you...they said they will ask me for an interview...any idea how to prepare for that interview session??
> 
> thanks again. :behindsofa:


There is a migration agent organization that has sample questions posted on its website, found here: mnvisa dot com/partner-interview-questions/


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

My query is somewhat related to partner visa only.

Currently, I am in process of applying ( as a single applicant) for 189 Visa.

However, in the near future ( i presume during the processing of my application) I may get hitched.

So, would it be better if I wait and then apply freshly as a couple ( primary and dependent) OR 
Should I go ahead with my process and later on my partner can apply?

How are the complexities and application fee different in both these scenarios?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

'You can add your partner and dependent children to your application at any time until your visa is decided. 

These family members must meet the requirements for including family members in your application. The application must include documentary evidence of their relationship to you.

Your family members must be able to show that they meet health and character requirements.'

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

If you got visa before then she can apply for Partner Visa 309/100: 

Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) & the processing time is 9-12 months & visa fee $3085

Good Luck!!!

Girl Aussie 



Analyst23 said:


> My query is somewhat related to partner visa only.
> 
> Currently, I am in process of applying ( as a single applicant) for 189 Visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> 'You can add your partner and dependent children to your application at any time until your visa is decided.


Does this mean at the stage of EoI? I.e EoI must incudew partner's name
Or after invitation is received Or after visa is granted?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

After visa is granted it is impossible to add your partner. You must include them at any time before it is granted, preferably from the start, if you do not want to have to apply for seperate visa for them.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

_shel said:


> After visa is granted it is impossible to add your partner. You must include them at any time before it is granted, preferably from the start, if you do not want to have to apply for seperate visa for them.



Problem is , does it ask the name of the partner ??

I am talking of the case when the main applicant is NOT married at the time of EOI application , but may get married in near future. ( probably till visa grant)

So in this case, the partner :hippie: does not exist physically but virtually 
:behindsofa:

Will applying for a partner visa later result in financial implications ? ( read increased visa fee) :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Analyst23 said:


> Problem is , does it ask the name of the partner ?? I am talking of the case when the main applicant is NOT married at the time of EOI application , but may get married in near future. ( probably till visa grant) So in this case, the partner :hippie: does not exist physically but virtually :behindsofa: Will applying for a partner visa later result in financial implications ? ( read increased visa fee) :fingerscrossed:


You cannot add a non-existent secondary applicant to your visa application.


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

Need some help. My wife applied for partner visa (309/100) in August 2014. Last week, CO interviewed my wife and one of the statutory declarants. Unfortunately, there was a contradiction between my wife and statutory declarant's statements, as he got nervous and mixed things up. CO asked for an explanation and we have submitted that as well. We'll keep our fingers crossed for a positive outcome. However, we are trying to explore other options as a backup, if it doesn't work out. I have got two questions here

- Would it better to go for MRT or lodge a new application? What's the average processing time for MRT?
- Can i apply for visit visa and bring her here so that we can spend some time together. Can rejection have any adverse affect on Visit visa outcome? Was thinking if we by chance don't get 'No further stay' restriction, we can apply onshore otherwise offshore later on


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

For AHC/DIBP this looks like a 'marriage of convenience', it's their way to check false marriages & that's why Applicant has to be careful whom he/she is asking for declaration. 

Girl Aussie 



Steyn said:


> Unfortunately, there was a contradiction between my wife and statutory declarant's statements, as he got nervous and mixed things up. CO asked for an explanation and we have submitted that as well. We'll keep our fingers crossed for a positive outcome.


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> For AHC/DIBP this looks like a 'marriage of convenience', it's their way to check false marriages & that's why Applicant has to be careful whom he/she is asking for declaration.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Fair Enough.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

If her spouse visa is rejected she has no chance of getting a tourist visa for two reasons. 

1, if rejected because they believe you have made false declarations aka marriage of convenience she will probably get a ban. 

2, even if not landed with a ban she presents a high risk of overstaying having had a PR visa rejected.


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

Is there any chance of getting tourist visa if i apply before rejection, keeping in view the case context


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Highly unlikely that her visitor visa get approved specially if DIBP is aware of the false statement made earlier & her intentions of settling permanently in Australia. 

Girl Aussie



Steyn said:


> Is there any chance of getting tourist visa if i apply before rejection, keeping in view the case context


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

She will be rejected immediately for not being a genuine tourist and as a risk of overstaying given the previous rejection. Though in all liklihood she will get a ban if the spouse visa is rejected.


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

_shel said:


> She will be rejected immediately for not being a genuine tourist and as a risk of overstaying given the previous rejection. Though in all liklihood she will get a ban if the spouse visa is rejected.


Thanks Shell and GirlAussie for your detailed responses. Really appreciate your support

Just wanted to know that can an applicant be banned just because of the fact that a statutory declarant's statement didn't match with the applicant's statement. Wouldn't other evidences have any significance which include 
- Marriage certificate issued by public department that shows the actual marriage date
- National identity card and passport that has partner's name and date of issue
- Marriage pics and videos that clearly show that it was a proxy marriage. Even people can be seen talking on laptop and in some pics bride and groom are visible on both sides
- Banquet hall booking receipt that shows the ceremony date and time
- Funds transfer between the partners after marriage
- Gifts exchange evidences between the partners after marriage
- Viber/ Facebook communication evidences after marriage etc

Besides, above mentioned evidences have been provided to CO along with reason of contradiction. What else can be done to improve the situation. It's a 100% genuine relationship and all the documentation and information provided is based on nothing but truth.

Thanking you guys in anticipation


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes if they believe it to be a marriage of convenience BUT you realise proxy marriages are not recognised in australian immigration law? So you are likely to be rejected anyway. 

Sending someone money doesn't make a relationship genuine. Nor does a ceremony, shared lives are what they require as evidence.


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes if they believe it to be a marriage of convenience BUT you realise proxy marriages are not recognised in australian immigration law? So you are likely to be rejected anyway.
> 
> Sending someone money doesn't make a relationship genuine. Nor does a ceremony, shared lives are what they require as evidence.


Do they give the right to go to MRT if they put ban?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Mostly not, but wait for the outcome. Depending on the rest of your evidence you may be ok despite your friends error speaking to them. It really depends what they said and how bad it actually was, it may have been nothing to much to worry about.

Have you actually met your wife face to face before and after your marriage? Have you had another legal ceremony whilst you were both present in person?


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

_shel said:


> Mostly not, but wait for the outcome. Depending on the rest of your evidence you may be ok despite your friends error speaking to them. It really depends what they said and how bad it actually was, it may have been nothing to much to worry about.
> 
> Have you actually met your wife face to face before and after your marriage? Have you had another legal ceremony whilst you were both present in person?


I have met her before marriage as my in-laws are family friends. However, i haven't met her since marriage as i'm in Australia and was waiting for her visa. Neither there was any other ceremony where both of us were present


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

did you both mention this in your written statements?

Also I wonder what kind of evidence she provided to prove her Genuine & Continuing Relationship as you guys have never met/lived together? How long you have been married? 

Girl Aussie



Steyn said:


> I have met her before marriage as my in-laws are family friends. However, i haven't met her since marriage as i'm in Australia and was waiting for her visa. Neither there was any other ceremony where both of us were present


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> did you both mention this in your written statements?
> 
> Also I wonder what kind of evidence she provided to prove her Genuine & Continuing Relationship as you guys have never met/lived together? How long you have been married?
> 
> Girl Aussie


Both of us have mentioned this in our written statements and the same has been explained by my wife to CO during the interview. We have been married for 7 months.

I have mentioned some of the evidences in one of my earlier posts


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

These above list is just documents not evidence in total. 

If you both have already stated then let's see what the outcome will be, think positive. If you are genuine then nothing to worry.

Girl Aussie



Steyn said:


> Both of us have mentioned this in our written statements and the same has been explained by my wife to CO during the interview. We have been married for 7 months.
> 
> I have mentioned some of the evidences in one of my earlier posts


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> These above list is just documents not evidence in total.
> 
> If you both have already stated then let's see what the outcome will be, think positive. If you are genuine then nothing to worry.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Yup, as said earlier it's a 100% genuine case. It's just the situation that has made it look ugly. Will keep the fingers crossed.

Besides, can you elaborate the difference between a document and evidence? Would appreciate if you could give a few examples as well.

Thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

I meant to say that the Official Document provided by you like Marriage Certificate, Nikah Nama, Passport/id with husband name are just considered as normal documents but the evidence docs that prove that your relationship is genuine & continuing should cover these 4 broad categories: Financial, household, social acceptance, mutual commitment towards each other.

For example: 

Joint bank account, money transfers to each other account, lease agreement, bills showing her name, letters showing same address of both, any birthday/wedding invitation addressing both of you, mutual travel, any hotel booking as couple, photo with friends, family together, places you both visit together, joint responsibility of child, household tasks you both manage together, etc etc, ... This is just a brief.

Girl Aussie



Steyn said:


> Yup, as said earlier it's a 100% genuine case. It's just the situation that has made it look ugly. Will keep the fingers crossed.
> 
> Besides, can you elaborate the difference between a document and evidence? Would appreciate if you could give a few examples as well.
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

As expected both partner and visit visas have been rejected. It was a proxy marriage. 

Now, I'm planning for proper marriage ceremony next month, after which my wife will lodge an application for the partner visa again. 

Wanted to know a couple of things here

- Is this the right approach that we are taking?
- Should we submit the same marriage certificate (for proxy marriage) that we submitted earlier or should we get a new one?
- What are chances of getting a visit visa, if my wife applies for one, after lodging partner visa application


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. I am not sure of your whole case/situation so can't comment much but if you have a proper wedding (one to one) then your partner should be good to lodge her application with all the right evidence. 

As she already got rejected for both Partner & Visit visa, I would say she should not try to lodge Visit visa immediately after her new Partner visa application. 

Girl Aussie 



Steyn said:


> As expected both partner and visit visas have been rejected. It was a proxy marriage.
> 
> Now, I'm planning for proper marriage ceremony next month, after which my wife will lodge an application for the partner visa again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> Sorry to hear this. I am not sure of your whole case/situation so can't comment much but if you have a proper wedding (one to one) then your partner should be good to lodge her application with all the right evidence.
> 
> As she already got rejected for both Partner & Visit visa, I would say she should not try to lodge Visit visa immediately after her new Partner visa application.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks for your prompt response. Let me give you a quick background

The proxy marriage took place almost an year back through video conference. I was in Australia and my wife was overseas. When CO talked to one of the guys who gave statutory declaration, he couldn't provide the correct info, as the got confused. Consequently, his statements didn't match with my wife's statements. CO asked for a clarification that we submitted. Afterwards, she contacted on two different occasions asking about change in marriage status

Finally, we got the refusal couple of days back


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

I think you guys need to make a fresh application with all new evidence, statutory declaration etc. Obviously that does not include new Birth Certificate/Passport etc.

Just a quick question if you don't mind please, was this proxy marriage actually a Nikah Ceremony?? I am just trying to understand if previously she submitted Marriage Certificate or not. 

Girl Aussie 



Steyn said:


> Thanks for your prompt response. Let me give you a quick background
> 
> The proxy marriage took place almost an year back through video conference. I was in Australia and my wife was overseas. When CO talked to one of the guys who gave statutory declaration, he couldn't provide the correct info, as the got confused. Consequently, his statements didn't match with my wife's statements. CO asked for a clarification that we submitted. Afterwards, she contacted on two different occasions asking about change in marriage status
> 
> Finally, we got the refusal couple of days back


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> I think you guys need to make a fresh application with all new evidence, statutory declaration etc. Obviously that does not include new Birth Certificate/Passport etc.
> 
> Just a quick question if you don't mind please, was this proxy marriage actually a Nikah Ceremony?? I am just trying to understand if previously she submitted Marriage Certificate or not.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Yes, it was. And we submitted the marriage certificate for the same. 

Now the question is, should be submit the same marriage certificate or should be get a new one?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

No you don't need a new one as the old one has your actual date of marriage so that should work well. 

Girl Aussie 



Steyn said:


> Yes, it was. And we submitted the marriage certificate for the same.
> 
> Now the question is, should be submit the same marriage certificate or should be get a new one?


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> No you don't need a new one as the old one has your actual date of marriage so that should work well.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks for your prompt response. One more question. 

Can the previous refusals have an affect on the outcome of new application?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

No worries 

Well if you provide enough evidence of your genuine & continuing relationship then I don't see any chances of rejection, having said that I would strongly advice you guys to discuss all evidence/documents that you going to attach with your application with someone who has some experience or previously gone through this visa class. 

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie 



Steyn said:


> Thanks for your prompt response. One more question.
> 
> Can the previous refusals have an affect on the outcome of new application?


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

Steyn said:


> Thanks for your prompt response. One more question.
> 
> Can the previous refusals have an affect on the outcome of new application?


Dont take me in wrong way,
But previous refusal will definitely make your case complex in the eyes of the authorities apart from all the genuine evidences and documents you need to provide them a reason as why were you not able to provide convincing documents previously and why this time you are right and visa should be granted.

This information has been provided by my friend who had similar case like you, he infact had to go to AHC office personally and had a interview face to face with CO.
His visa was delayed but granted after confirmations and interviews.

Best Regards


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

BngToPerth said:


> Dont take me in wrong way,
> But previous refusal will definitely make your case complex in the eyes of the authorities apart from all the genuine evidences and documents you need to provide them a reason as why were you not able to provide convincing documents previously and why this time you are right and visa should be granted.
> 
> This information has been provided by my friend who had similar case like you, he infact had to go to AHC office personally and had a interview face to face with CO.
> ...


Not at all. I know you doing your bit. 

Thanks for your advice. We'll try and be extra cautious.


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> No worries
> 
> Well if you provide enough evidence of your genuine & continuing relationship then I don't see any chances of rejection, having said that I would strongly advice you guys to discuss all evidence/documents that you going to attach with your application with someone who has some experience or previously gone through this visa class.
> 
> ...


I'll definitely do that. 

Having said that, can you please guide what kind of evidences we can submit to provide that. I'll be staying there for around a month


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

To start with, go though Partner Migration booklet carefully, it has all the information.

Since your relationship is not new, you probably already have evidence like bank transfers, chat history, phone bill etc. overall your partner needs to provide evidence in 4 broad categories: financial, household, social context, mutual commitment.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



Steyn said:


> I'll definitely do that.
> 
> Having said that, can you please guide what kind of evidences we can submit to provide that. I'll be staying there for around a month


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> To start with, go though Partner Migration booklet carefully, it has all the information.
> 
> Since your relationship is not new, you probably already have evidence like bank transfers, chat history, phone bill etc. overall your partner needs to provide evidence in 4 broad categories: financial, household, social context, mutual commitment.
> 
> ...


If the applicant gets pregnant while the application assessment is going on, does the department hold the processing till delivery or is the applicant required to lodge a separate child visa application after the delivery?


----------



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello

Some background:

While filling up the 309 visa, the applicant has listed her USUAL place of resident as PAKISTAN.

The applicant will be in Malaysia till October before heading to PAKISTAN(So that is a total of 4 months )

Question:

Where does the applicant should give her biomedical sample?
As I believe, you are requested to get your biomedical taken within 14 days after the lodgement.
Is it some HAP ID kind of unique number that you can provide in approved centers across the world ?
so Can she give her biometrics through VFS Malaysia instead of VFS Pakistan ?


I was hoping to file her case online from Malaysia and then move to Australia in October, find a job, get an apartment etc ( to conform with the USUAL RESIDENT CLAUSE)

Still looking at the timeline, would have approx 3-4 months till CO is appointed and I can always upload TAX number, Bank account statements, bills in Oct

I have loads of joint living and genuine relation proof just not the USUAL RESIDENT at this moment.
This might save me couple of thousands as well 

thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Steyn said:


> If the applicant gets pregnant while the application assessment is going on, does the department hold the processing till delivery or is the applicant required to lodge a separate child visa application after the delivery?


If you've already done the medicals, they'd continue the application. If the application is approved before the baby is born, or if the baby is born outside Australia, you'd need to then apply for a separate child visa. If you haven't yet done the medicals, they'll usually hold the application until you've delivered and had the x-ray done. Once the baby is born, you notify DIBP and they'll add the child to the application and they'll get a visa the same time you do.


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

What do you reckon girlaussie?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Well it all depends on the applicant if they wish to proceed for medical then CO would process the case but if medical hasn't done then applicant can request CO to put case on hold till baby delivers, once baby delivers applicant & baby both will get the visa together. But if applicant wish to proceed and get grant before the birth and not get enough time to move to Australia then baby has to apply for Child Visa 101. 

Like: I got pregnant while me case was in progress, after 4 months when I got CO she requested for Medical examination, and just 2 days before the medical I got this pregnancy news so I went ahead, had me medical & luckily I got me grant in 20 days and I flew to Australia. I couldn't put me application on hold as I had no choice really except to get medical & fly with me husband. 

Hope this helps. 

Girl Aussie 



Steyn said:


> If the applicant gets pregnant while the application assessment is going on, does the department hold the processing till delivery or is the applicant required to lodge a separate child visa application after the delivery?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't think it should be a problem, she can get it done in Malaysia too. 

Also when she will book for an appointment she will get a confirmation letter with reference number for biometric. 

Hope this helps. 

Girl Aussie 



cyberkidpk said:


> Hello
> 
> Question:
> 
> ...


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> Well it all depends on the applicant if they wish to proceed for medical then CO would process the case but if medical hasn't done then applicant can request CO to put case on hold till baby delivers, once baby delivers applicant & baby both will get the visa together. But if applicant wish to proceed and get grant before the birth and not get enough time to move to Australia then baby has to apply for Child Visa 101.
> 
> Like: I got pregnant while me case was in progress, after 4 months when I got CO she requested for Medical examination, and just 2 days before the medical I got this pregnancy news so I went ahead, had me medical & luckily I got me grant in 20 days and I flew to Australia. I couldn't put me application on hold as I had no choice really except to get medical & fly with me husband.
> 
> ...


I talked to a migration agent yesterday regarding the same and mentioned below is what he said

"In Pakistan, applicants are being asked to have the medical done soon after lodging the application. However, if applicant is expecting then CO can be requested to either process it earlier so that it leaves ample time for applicant to travel to Oz safely or hold it till the delivery. In later case, baby's medical would also be required and visa would be granted to both"

Does it make any sense?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

I am not sure about the info that he provided like 'applicants are being asked to have the medical done soon after lodging the application' cause when I applied I waited for CO to provide me with HAP ID so if rules have changed then I don't know. Also earlier the processing time from Pakistan was between 6-9 months which has increased now to 12 months + interview + biometric etc so by requesting CO to process earlier cause of pregnancy won't help. I remember when we tried to expedite our case after medical our CO was most unhelpful infact she was on holiday at that time  but then all me info was accurate & complete that I was never asked for any document except medical so got grant in 20 days. 

Migration agent is right, if you put your case on hold then both mom/baby will get grant together so no more uncertainty. Also baby's medical is just a normal check up, no blood test etc. 

Hope this helps. 

Girl Aussie 



Steyn said:


> I talked to a migration agent yesterday regarding the same and mentioned below is what he said
> 
> "In Pakistan, applicants are being asked to have the medical done soon after lodging the application. However, if applicant is expecting then CO can be requested to either process it earlier so that it leaves ample time for applicant to travel to Oz safely or hold it till the delivery. In later case, baby's medical would also be required and visa would be granted to both"
> 
> Does it make any sense?


----------



## saviour1108 (May 26, 2015)

Hi.. I've got some questions regarding the partner visa.. Was looking for your help in my case aswell. Below are my case details
1. I've been granted sublcass 190 recently. I'm yet to fly to australia.
2. I do plan to get hitched soon, can my partner file the visa without me being in Australia?
3. What are the timelines for this visa?
4. In the mean time can she travel to australia with me on tourist visa?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

My wife is going to lodge partner visa application again soon. I want to pay the fee here in Australia and provide details in Form 47SP. However, i'm a bit confused regarding how to do it as according to department's web site "For us to process your payment, you must fill in the Payment Details Form - 1440​. After you have completed this form, you will need to email it to [email protected]"

On the other hand, Form 47SP says that Form 990i should be used for it.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Zubair89 (Jul 15, 2015)

*including wife 189*

Hi there,

I am going to apply for 189 including my wife in the same application, we both are from pakistan and were engaged from last 3 years. In all these 3 years i visited pakistan just once but just because of cultural barrier we couldnt meet physically. But for all those 3 years we stayed in touch on phone/internet (can provide chat history,pics exchanged etc). All other family gathering used to happen on occasions like eid etc. 
Now back in July we did a nikah (legal marriage bound document in pakistan),while i was onshore it happened on phone. Now i have got all legal documents which proofs both of us husband/wife including marriage certificate and my name as a husband on her passport.
So now i am going back to pakistan in september after filling my application and the marriage reception/ceremony will take place on 4th october (will provide pic afterwards with application).

So please help me out and suggest if my application is going to be successful if not what do i need to do. thanks a million.

Regards,
Zubair


----------



## Zubair89 (Jul 15, 2015)

Can anyone of you guys reply to my post please.. girlaussie steyn


----------



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

Zubair89 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am going to apply for 189 including my wife in the same application, we both are from pakistan and were engaged from last 3 years. In all these 3 years i visited pakistan just once but just because of cultural barrier we couldnt meet physically. But for all those 3 years we stayed in touch on phone/internet (can provide chat history,pics exchanged etc). All other family gathering used to happen on occasions like eid etc.
> Now back in July we did a nikah (legal marriage bound document in pakistan),while i was onshore it happened on phone. Now i have got all legal documents which proofs both of us husband/wife including marriage certificate and my name as a husband on her passport.
> ...


Bro
What visa are you on ?(Student??) As you mentioned that you are living in Australia and WILL file 189.

If you are already on a PR visa and want to include your spouse , you need to file 309 (partner visa provisional)
Australia do not recognize proxy weddings i.e. over the phone, skype etc. I recall a similar case for another Pakistani Applicant, you can search for a similar case on another forum
Since you already have the NADRA marriage certificate, passport and CNIC updated with you listing as Husband, there still might be an issue when they see the date of the ACTUAL MARRIAGE.

Better to consult a MARA agent based in Australia NOT IN PAKISTAN.


----------



## Zubair89 (Jul 15, 2015)

I am on 485, but as I said this proxy marriage will no more be proxy after 4th October as that's when the ceremony take place and I will be there and will spend around 2 months with family including wife.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

I reckon you should be good after October once you will have more evidence of your genuine & continuing relationship with your wife. 

For 189 visa, applicant would require to provide: 

Your family relationships

Spouse or de facto partner

If you are married or in a de facto relationship, provide evidence of a genuine and continuing relationship with your partner at the exclusion of all others:

If you are married provide a scanned colour copy of marriage certificate or relationship registration for you and your partner

For de facto relationships this should include evidence that you have been in the relationship for at least 12 months at time of application. Evidence can include, but is not limited to, joint bank account statements, billing accounts in joint names, other evidence of cohabitation etc).

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie 



Zubair89 said:


> I am on 485, but as I said this proxy marriage will no more be proxy after 4th October as that's when the ceremony take place and I will be there and will spend around 2 months with family including wife.


----------



## Zubair89 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. 

It won't be de facto, she is my wife already but the ceremony is a bit delayed. So do I or she need to provide any statement of relationship? Or any statutory declarations? Or only pics , call/ chat history and all other legal docs will suffice? Thanks again.


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

Zubair89 said:


> Can anyone of you guys reply to my post please.. girlaussie steyn


Well! I would suggest lodging the application after Rukhsati so that you have all the evidences and you could avoid the risk.


----------

